# Can You indetify this person??



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yes I can but it is way to easy,


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just taking a poke at this person....It's an oooooolld picture!!! LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I think the back left upper molar needs a root canal.
Not sure, but just a hunch.
and keep flossing,its fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You might be right....

If a picture was taken today of this same person in the same pose, do you think we might see some gray in them locks?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

or dentures?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I think the back left upper molar needs a root canal.
> Not sure, but just a hunch.
> and keep flossing,its fun.


Close but no cigar. It was the lower left molar that got a root canal. What are you psychic or something. 



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You might be right....
> 
> If a picture was taken today of this same person in the same pose, do you think we might see some gray in them locks?


Hehe. Not grey quite yet. A few isolated greys in the beard now, but not on top yet.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it is Zombie at the movies. I think that one is when he was taking someone's popcorn and they took it out on him. LOL


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Z,
My Uncle was a dentist.
Its in the genes.
LOL


----------

